# Puppy Love



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

The babies are just now 24 hours old and they are so darn pretty that I just had to post 24 hour pictures. Look at the coats and note how good mom has cleaned them up. They were not happy with me I have to admit, but they got to exercise their little lungs. It is cute let mom get away from them for one sec and they are screaming bloody murder. But just as soon as she lays back down they all settle right back down. 

All four babies together..









Joe, boy I hope our Joe does not mind this... :wub:









Beer Belly Steve..









Baxter, just for you Debbie. You were there with us and you asked...









And last our Baby Krystal. How did the finals go??









Sorry for the overload. And thank you for looking. :wub: :wub:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: They are precious beyond words!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg they are so tiny and precious :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Thank you for sharing, I love to see new babies


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Sooo Sweet! They are soooo tiny! :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> The babies are just now 24 hours old and they are so darn pretty that I just had to post 24 hour pictures. Look at the coats and note how good mom has cleaned them up. They were not happy with me I have to admit, but they got to exercise their little lungs. It is cute let mom get away from them for one sec and they are screaming bloody murder. But just as soon as she lays back down they all settle right back down.
> 
> All four babies together..
> 
> ...



"I am" clearly the cutest one there by a *WIDE* margin... :huh:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wayyyyyyyyyy Tooooooo Cute!!!!! :wub: 
Gosh darn it, there is nothing better to soothe a stressed mind and body than to see those wonderful babies. Thanks for the minute of pure joy and smiles  . Bob and I both had an "OHHHHHHHHHHHH" when we saw them.
Now back to getting ready for the big family gathering at our house starting Friday thru Sunday.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

How sweet!! :wub: :wub: I can't even imagine how small they must be in person! :biggrin: but you did a good luck showing us just how tiny! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

They are precious! Love the names :biggrin: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just precious :wub: Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=486087
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you say so Steve. I do know that he is the *WIDEST*!!!!!!!! :shocked: :shocked: 
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 



Thank you everyone so much for looking and sharing in my excitement. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:wub: :wub: 
They are adorable...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

precious angels... :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh my, they are just too cute. How many hours before they are "out of the woods" so to speak? I know the first few hours are critical.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love the puppies. :wub: Can't wait to watch them grow.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:wub: :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I can't even imagine holding one of those babies that size ... no offence but they are the size of a mouse - sooooooooooooo cute ...

I look at big boy Max and can't see him ever being that tiny ..

Isn't it amazing - the whole circle of life ... 

I bet you're house is a fun place - thanks for sharing and we'd love to see updates on a daily basis - thank you !

And to think you're going to have another maternity ward in your house in the next couple of weeks ... 

Curious: How do you seperate the two litters are they kept apart from each other ? ... ohhh boy can you imagine when they are at the ages that Caddies and Snowy's pups are -


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: awww they are sooooooooooooooo cute becky :wub: :wub: :wub: thank u for updating us they were so tiny yesterday and now they look a little bigger. im so happy they are all okay. i cant wait to see them grow.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Oh my, they are just too cute. How many hours before they are "out of the woods" so to speak? I know the first few hours are critical.[/B]


Thank you for the reply. As far as being out of the woods. With as little as they are especially Baby Krystal it is going to be at least a week possably two. The threashold is 2 weeks when we start to feel comfortable. Because usually if they are not going to make it they will pass before two weeks. I have lost two after initial birth and both were about 1 1/2 weeks. And I was not at home with either one when they passed. So needless to say during this time I do not leave my home for over an hour at a time. 

Baby Krystal is getting really special treatment. I weigh her before she eats and right after. I am holding mom and letting Krystal nurse while mom is in my lap. With as little as she is it will be easy for the boys too push her off and she could go down quick. 

For the first week I will be checking every two hours to make sure the heat is where it needs to be and that bellies are full. If I am not confident that the baby is full I hold mom and let baby nurse. All but baby Krystal. I will be doing this regardless. Then at the beginning of week two I will slowely start adding time. Up to every three hours for that week. 


> I can't even imagine holding one of those babies that size ... no offence but they are the size of a mouse - sooooooooooooo cute ...
> 
> I look at big boy Max and can't see him ever being that tiny ..
> 
> ...


Me and my mother are doing this together and when we have two litters close to one another, one of the mom and babies will be at each of our home's. I do not let any other dogs except mom near babies. Mom is very defensive and we dont need her jumping up to run another off and have a baby attached and it fall in the fight. So what we do is place a whelping box in one of our bathrooms with mom and babies. We close the door completely for few days until mom settles down and the others get used to hearing the new arrivals. I will say that I do have a mom here that wants to take over for every mother. Just like a few minutes ago when I had the baby and mom in my arms I was at my desk and I looked up and she was *on* the desk with her head coming towards the baby to check her out. She is one that I truly believe could have milk come in and be a seragate mom if I needer her to. I have not tried it yet. But I guess maybe I should have when I hand reared Monster. 


*Thank you again everyone from the bottom of my heart for being a huge part of my excitement.*


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:wub: What sweeties, Becky. Can't wait to watch them grow!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how cute is that???? and how about that - there are some GIRLS finally!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Becky they are so beautiful and thank you for naming one Baxter. :wub: That meant so much to me. I can't wait to watch these babies grow up, it's so much fun watching their progress.

Debbie, Chloe and Riley


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

OMG!!! They are soooooo adorable!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh my goodness!!!! They are soo cute!!!! I cannot believe how tiny little Krystal is compared to her brothers!!! 
Finals were great! Thanks for asking! Well, my tests were way too long! LOL 2 hours!!!

Ps. Sorry Steve, "I am" the cutest one there!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

AWWW - they look so sweet at that age :wub: Sarah


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Becky they are soooooo adorable!! What sweet little babies!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, they are so tiny!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Awwww, they are so little and precious :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> oh how cute is that???? and how about that - there are some GIRLS finally![/B]


Yep we finally got a couple girls. Sad that one did not make it though. But the itsy bitsy Krystal is doing wonderful. 


> Oh my goodness!!!! They are soo cute!!!! I cannot believe how tiny little Krystal is compared to her brothers!!!
> Finals were great! Thanks for asking! Well, my tests were way too long! LOL 2 hours!!!
> 
> Ps. Sorry Steve, "I am" the cutest one there![/B]


I am so glad that the fianls are now behind you. 

Thank you again everyone for looking and sharing in my joy.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Forgive me but I am kinda camera happy. So last night when Baby Krystal was getting her extra meal I had my daughter take a few pictures so that you all could see how strong she is and how well she is clinging on to mom's teet. 




















Thank you again everyone for looking. I dont know how long I am going to be camera happy, but I do know that I am getting a new one from Santa so we shall see..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: It will either be that or this..... :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

They're beautiful!!!!

Wow, we've had a lot of babies born in the last few months haven't we!!! Your all killing me with cuteness!!! :smheat: . :wub: :wub:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

What an amazing picture of baby Krystal! Thanks so much for sharing pics, I have never seen such young pups before. It sure is a lot more work than I think people realize. I can't wait to see them grow


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you Becky & Brooke. I am so proud of the babies and they are all doing great. I just got through doing my 60 hour weight check and am going to post them just incase anyone was wandering. 

Joe---Birth Weight 3.4oz up to 4.3oz
Beer Belly Steve---Birth Weight 4.3oz up to 5.1oz
Baxter---Birth Weight 3.6oz up to 4.3oz
Baby Krystal---Birth Weight 2.7oz up to 3.3oz.............. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

I am very excited. All the babies are gaining like they should, keeping full bellies, and none are fussy unless mom leaves them. Which that is totally normal. 

So as you can all imagine I am getting more and more excited with every passing minute that they continue to thrive. I will try and get a few quick shots either later tonight or tomorrow. You all will not believe the changes that are already taking place. 

*Thank you again everyone for sharing in my excitement.*


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow seems they've gained almost a full ounce and Krystal is about Joe's birth weight.
How wonderful - seems like they are enjoying their mama's milk ..

Great job Becky - you're 24 hour surveillance is paying off for 4 healthy little pups.

Can't wait to see more pics !!


----------



## tuli (Dec 12, 2007)

OH MY HOW CUTE ! 

This really made my night, they are so adorable. And you are doing a wonderful job ! 
I can't wait to see more pictures, so you better have that camera strapped to your waist. :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh My, they are doing so good. I'm glad that they are all gaining weight especially little Krystal. I can't wait to see more pictures. They are just so cute! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Becky,

I'm so excited for you. I've been away for the last week, and missed the news of the birth. The babies are so sweet. I'm so glad they are doing well. Please keep us UTD with more pictures. We can never get too many baby pictures.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I look down at my Matilda and it's hard to amagine her ever being that tiny. She has made my days full of love and sunshine, my wish is that those sweet babies will do just that for who ever gets them. I love the pictures. Thanks


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh my goodness how they have changed in just 4 short days. It never seems to amaze me. I am going to post by each picture the picture I took when they were first born and the pics from this morning, 4 days later. I hope you all enjoy these and sorry for the picture overload. 


Baby Krystal at birth.....








Baby Krystal 4 days later..









Little Joe at birth....








Little Joe 4 days later..









Beer Belly Steve at birth.....








Beer Belly Steve 4 days later..









Little Man Baxter at birth.....








Little Man Baxter 4 days later..









And now the puppy pile......

















*Thank you for sharing in this wonderful experiance. *


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Becky, AWWWWWWWWWWW puppy love for sure! Cuteness overload.

I am so happy they are well. Thank you for sharing them with us. What a treat.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What PRETTY babies :wub: . Sarah


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Wow, how can you tell them apart? I can't believe how tiny they are, and that eventually those little babies will be hopping around like little playful maltese  Like I said earlier, I can't wait to see them grow- you better keep posting pics!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG Becky! a pile of puppies would just be a pile of loves. Soooooooooooo adorable. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What sweet little puppies. Amazing how much they've changed in such a short time!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Awww Becky, they are simply gorgeous...divine :wub: :wub: Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg they are really getting more hair and looking more like puppies, I love the pictures keep them coming. By the way how big is the mom and dad?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you all for the sweetest replies. 


Mom is so proud of herself. But not as protective as the first couple of days. Last night I started to go next door to my parents and she decided she wanted to go with me. I was very surprised, but over joyed. We went in she gave some love to mom and dad then I told her to come on lets go and see what your babies are doing. And the little bugger got to the door before I ever stook up. They are always amazing me as to how smart they are. 


Dad is being dad. He has so much personality and full of life. He is always doing something to bring a smile to my face. 

Thanks for asking about the parents. I think this is the first time anyone has ever asked how dad is doing. That was sooooo sweet of you to think of him.

*EDIT* Boy I need to read more closely. Mom is right at five pounds and dad varies between 3 1/2 to 4 lbs. Just depends on how hard he plays. He is such a happy soul.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Awww Becky, they are simply gorgeous...divine :wub: :wub: Congrats!!!!![/B]


Elaine I am so proud that you commented on my babies. I look up to you and for you to say that they are divine means sooo much to me. Thank you. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

